# honda ex5000 being shut off by electric pressure washer



## Elite_Detailer (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a honda ex5000 generator, i want to run my 1.5 baldor motor 1000 psi cat pump electric pressure washer off the generator. It runs fine off a 15 amp breaker outlet from the house. I figured the generators 20 amp outlet would be fine for the job. Hooked everything up turned on the pump and after about 30seconds it killed the generator, stopped it dead. So then i figured i would try the 30 amp outlet, same thing. I know the outlets work because i have a big dewalt compressor that runs just fine using the 20 amp outlet, and a vacuum extractor that draws 20amps that i use just fine in the 30 amp outlet. Why is the pressure washer shutting the generator off. I have seen guys in my line of work that have build breaker panels that plug into the generator and have outlet off the breakers is this something i should be doing for my pressure washer.


----------



## Elite_Detailer (Apr 1, 2013)

*oil level sensor*

i was informed that possible the oil sensor is bad. What might i be able to do to test this theory..


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

First off, make sure it is full of oil.

Then, if it still keeps shutting down, find the low oil sensor on the side of the engine opposite the carb. Pull the wire off of it, probably a yellow wire. That should disable it.


----------

